# Custom Leather Interior, Anyone?



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

This is a nice find but my main concern is the side door panel and dash cloth panels. Does this kit come with the leather panels (or pleather panels) or is it just for the seats?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

For the same price I would suggest going with Katzkin seats. They have been around for years and you can customize anything down to thread color and emblems.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I second Katzkin. Very nice leather for a big box company. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I looked into Katzkins as well and would like to know if they offer the cloth door and dash panels with their kit. It makes no sense to have leather interior and cloth panels.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

No company out there will supply kits for the door trim because it is literally melted into the door panel. The dash trip would be doable, but I had to literally take shears and hack my door trim into pieces in order to get the trim piece separated.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> No company out there will supply kits for the door trim because it is literally melted into the door panel. The dash trip would be doable, but I had to literally take shears and hack my door trim into pieces in order to get the trim piece separated.


2011 Chevrolet Cruze Leather Interior Seat Cover | eBay


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Leather Interior Seat Cover | eBay


I would just confirm that this is a true skin replacement and not just a cover as their tittle reads. If it is true replacements its not a bad deal for all they give you, but I would personally stay with Katzkin. I used them on e and was highly impressed with the out come and feel. If it is covers as the add reads its not a good deal.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Leather Interior Seat Cover | eBay


This kit still doesn't include the door/dash trim. Only front/rear seats and headrests.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

From the site and picture clearly shows:

This kit includes:
2 x Front Cushions
2 x Front Backs 
1 x Rear Cushions2 x Rear Backs
2 x Rear Wing
5 x Head Rests
Door panel kits


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> From the site and picture clearly shows:
> 
> This kit includes:
> 2 x Front Cushions
> ...


Well I'm telling you from personal experience, if you want a proper wrap of your door trim it will require hacking apart your door trim, and unless you know what you're doing, I wouldn't recommend it because even I ended up breaking one of the trims pieces in half trying to remove it.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Id like to change my doors and dash as well. It sounds like a pita though. Id like to do some Alcantara in place of the mesh webbing.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Leather Interior Seat Cover | eBay


That's an an amazing price. Who's going to test the quality?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

i now this is an old thread but Canadaseatskins.com ARE Katzkins, just a Canadian distributor. 

I'm going to test drive a 2012 tomorrow and it has the ugly checkered red cloth on the dash. For my trucks I just ordered an extra meter of leather and glued it on. I would have to remove the old cloth on the cruze but nothing a little heat and elbow grease can't take care of.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice info, thanks!

Note Smurf's comments above regarding the difficulty of separating the cloth trim from the door panels.


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

well have a 2014 LT RS on hold. Just need confirmation from insurance. I know the cloth is a pain to remove, what about the OEM leather? First mod will be Katzkins in the premium tascany leather. Black with Ammereto or tangerine inserts and door panels. I have decided if I want it perforated yet.

tangerine:










amaretto:


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

The cloth and leather are about the same, it requires some patience and just pulling. Did I read your statement right that says your taking out leather seats to put in Katzkin??? if so please PM me if you are interested in selling the OEM leather. Please take pictures when you do your kit so we can put a tutorial together for others.


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

yes, the seat leathers will be for sale. The door leathers people will be on there own for. I have matching black vinyl I can toss in for free. 

And I plan on doing a lot of DIY's on this car and will post up threads as I go. I didn't see a DIY section in here? Am I mistaken? These little cars have a ton of potential.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

If you select the forum button then scroll down to how to there are a lot of threads. Here is a direct link http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/

i am interested in the OEM leather seats and had been looking at the katzkin myself but would probably just get straight black, so if you are willing to sell we can work something out.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm digging that tangerine color.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

APCruze said:


> If you select the forum button then scroll down to how to there are a lot of threads. Here is a direct link http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/
> 
> i am interested in the OEM leather seats and had been looking at the katzkin myself but would probably just get straight black, so if you are willing to sell we can work something out.



I did end up finding the "how to" section and will post when I get them. Insurance is dragging the claim out a bit, but should find out tomorrow or Monday, how much I am getting. At that point I can order my Cruze. 

The OEM leathers will def be up for sale. It will help off set the $1700 seat covers.


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

Little update, been dealing with John who is a Katzkins dealer on a few truck forums I am part off. Been back and forth on ideas and finally pulled the trigger. John sent me this teaser pic before shipping them Monday. 

I also did a little more research and turns out Katzkins makes almost off of GM's OEM "leather" seat covers. This is why when you buy from them, their covers are GM OEM certified. I'm not sure if it was this thread or a different one, but someone made mention of Katzkins aren't much better than OEM leather. I argued that Katzkins are top quality. Turns out we are both right. If you buy the bottom end cheapest seat covers, your getting factory seat cover which isn't even 50% leather, just the inserts are, the rest is vinyl. If you spend more and upgrade to the premium +full leather. They entire seat cover is top quality leather. Go one step further and upgrade to a Tuscany face and you have the highest quality seat cover available to the market. This is what I did and the Tuscany leather is so soft and smooth, like a babies bottom!!! 

I will be making a How To thread on the swap. If you guys have any quesitons, let me know. I mentioned to John that a few guys may be interested in purchasing seat covers. He was a great guy to deal with, answered all my 239345758393 questions and gave me a great deal.


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

Just waiting on head rests to come back...


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I WANT IT!!!:jump:


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

I call it the Chevy Cruze High Country LOL


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice! Reminds me of the 2013 Malibu interior which I really like. 

Not that I was looking at a Malibu or anything.


----------

